# Longer lasting bar



## EmpressMaat (May 9, 2018)

Hello everyone. I'm new to soaping and I've tried making a few bars first couple of times was complete fail! Now that I'm fine tuning per say. Have gotton much better! I would like to know how can I achieve a harder longer lasting bar with the Melt and Pour Technique as well as proper EO distribution. Help‍


----------



## dixiedragon (May 9, 2018)

Welcome to the forum! CAn you explain what you mean by "proper EO distribution"?


----------



## EmpressMaat (May 9, 2018)

Hello Dixiedragon I meant the proper amount of essential oil to soap base, if I'm using let's say 16oz soap base and I want to add tea tree,lavender EO what will be a good ratio to the soap base that I may get the full benefits of the EO's I'm using and also so that it's not too much!.


----------



## dixiedragon (May 9, 2018)

Use a fragrance calculator. Brambleberry has one, so does The Sage. Keep in mind that BB uses the entire weight and Majestic Mountain sage uses oil weight only.


----------



## I_like_melts (May 21, 2018)

EmpressMaat said:


> Hello Dixiedragon I meant the proper amount of essential oil to soap base, if I'm using let's say 16oz soap base and I want to add tea tree,lavender EO what will be a good ratio to the soap base that I may get the full benefits of the EO's I'm using and also so that it's not too much!.



Essential oil and fragrance oil are calculated a bit differently - most fragrance oil you can add between 3 - 5 % and come out with a nice product. EO is a little different because each one has a different skin safety percentage. For example, cedarwood EO has a 100% usage whereas tea tree EO has about 5%. You also need to consider how powerful of a smell you want and need to understand the usable percentage for both oils. If I were mixing cedarwood and tea tree (for some reason?) I would still aim for about 5% (about 1 1/2 tablespoons in one pound) between the two, ASSUMING I am using a melt and pour that doesn't have any EO already mixed in. You don't want the smell to be overbearing.

To get a more even distribution, I invested in a handheld mixer.


----------



## cmzaha (May 21, 2018)

Also check with the manufacturer of the base you are using, not all bases accept the same fragrance load. Stir it in well in your liquid m&p, I do not see the need for a hand mixer that is going to incorporate air into your m&p which you do not want unless making frosting. But that is my opinion from watching my daughter make thousands of lbs of m&p. So I am not the expert she is


----------



## I_like_melts (May 21, 2018)

cmzaha said:


> Also check with the manufacturer of the base you are using, not all bases accept the same fragrance load. Stir it in well in your liquid m&p, I do not see the need for a hand mixer that is going to incorporate air into your m&p which you do not want unless making frosting. But that is my opinion from watching my daughter make thousands of lbs of m&p. So I am not the expert she is


 
Don't use a high-powered mixer or the whip, use the two prong-y thing on a low setting. Spray with alcohol to eliminate frosts and bubbles. 

Also, if you are adding any additional oils (such as castor oil or hemp oil) that may change the amount of FO/EO your soap can hold.

EDIT: I also cook on stovetop and add a lot to my base. I was stirring by hand at first, but got a lot of splotched colors and inconsistencies. Hence, the hand mixer


----------



## cmzaha (May 21, 2018)

A mixer can ruin you m&p so it is not advisable, and if your soap is liquid you will have no trouble mixing in your fragrance oil


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 21, 2018)

EmpressMaat said:


> 16oz soap base and I want to add tea tree,lavender EO what will be a good ratio to the soap base



Majestic Mountain Sage's Fragrance Calculator has recommended amounts for tea tree and lavender EO. Choose Melt & Pour from the drop down menu. Enter the amount of soap you're making. Choose EO or FO from the drop down menu:

https://www.thesage.com/calcs/FragCalc.html

As others have said, essential oil amounts vary from one EO to another. So it's best to become knowledgeable about each and every EO you use. Here's a link to an excellent Guide to Essential Oil Safety you can Download:

http://www.frannsalthealth.com/blog/essential-oils-safety-quick-reference/


----------



## EmpressMaat (May 23, 2018)

Thank you so much for the info!Zany_in _CO this is a great tool! Love it! Now I'm trying to figure out how can I achieve a harder longer lasting bar with the melt and pour method.


----------



## penelopejane (May 23, 2018)

EmpressMaat said:


> Thank you so much for the info!Zany_in _CO this is a great tool! Love it! Now I'm trying to figure out how can I achieve a harder longer lasting bar with the melt and pour method.



The only thing you can do to achieve this is change to a different M&P base.


----------

